# Power Wiring N, L, and GND Question.



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Dedicated PSU has a N, L, and GND input. The wall outlet plug has a black, green, and white wire. Can anyone tell me what goes where? I did this before but too lazy to rip apart my other PSU.

Please do not respond unless you are *sure*.

L= LINE = White
N=Neutral = Black
GND = Ground = Green

I'm sure.


----------



## CL3P20

yes you are correct..

ps swapping the balck and white will have no affect...its AC


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
L= LINE = White
N=Neutral = Black
GND = Ground = Green

I'm sure.

Hmmmm.... I got it working but used the info from this site:

http://www.interfacebus.com/Wire_Ins...olor_Code.html
Line = Black
Common = White
Ground = Green

Am I wrong or are you?


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
Hmmmm.... I got it working but used the info from this site:

http://www.interfacebus.com/Wire_Ins...olor_Code.html
Line = Black
Common = White
Ground = Green

Am I wrong or are you?

I must be wrong. That is US code you are citing. Doesn't matter. Black and white are interchangeable. Both are poles off a transformer and they are not grounded.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

get that thing working yet Duckie?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
I must be wrong. That is US code you are citing. Doesn't matter. Black and white are interchangeable. Both are poles off a transformer and they are not grounded.

Oh duh... Like CL3P20 mentioned, it's alternating curren. Both lines become high and then low.


----------



## deskjockey

Line = black
Neutral = white
Green = ground

neutral is NOT ungrounded. It is terminated at the service panel to the earth

In most instances white and ground should NEVER be interchanged

I know...12 years now as an electrician, commercial, residential and industrial


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deskjockey* 
Line = black
Neutral = white
Green = ground

neutral is NOT ungrounded. It is terminated at the service panel to the earth

In most instances white and ground should NEVER be interchanged

I know...12 years now as an electrician, commercial, residential and industrial

Then how do GFI interrupters work if power is being dumped to ground on a regular basis?


----------



## HrnyGoat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankenPC* 
L= LINE = White
N=Neutral = Black
GND = Ground = Green

I'm sure.

Whoa. Careful there. The neutral wire is always white, and the line (hot wire) is almost always black, but it can also be red, yellow or blue. The ground line is either green or bare copper.

So in this case:

L = Line = Black
N = Neutral = White
GND = Ground = Green


----------



## deskjockey

GFI's sense the difference between the two, lets say there is 2 amps being drawn, there is a spec, lets say .001 amp (because I forgot what it was), IF there is greater than a .001 amp difference between the line and neutral it trips.

This is because if you are getting shocked then the difference in current is flowing through your body.

*edit* hrnygoat...hehe, you forgot brown and orange, I seriously doubt they are using 460 volts though


----------



## FrankenPC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat* 
Whoa. Careful there. The neutral wire is always white, and the line (hot wire) is almost always black, but it can also be red, yellow or blue. The ground line is either green or bare copper.

So in this case:

L = Line = Black
N = Neutral = White
GND = Ground = Green

Right

Hot, Neutral, Ground
The three most common circuit wires. The hot brings the current flow in, the neutral returns it to the source, and the ground is a safety route for returning current. The ground and neutral are joined only at the main service panel.

Anyway, sorry Duckie. I was incorrect. Amazing how I can live with an idea for so long and have it be totally incorrect. Knowledge is power, knowledge is danger.


----------

